# horse tied to tree



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

:shock: I drive by this place on my bus route everyday and see this young horse tied very short to a tree.What is the purpose of this.I think its left there for long periods and no one is ever out there 'doing' anything.Is this some sort of training?and if so for what?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My geuss is that it's for training purposes. Tying a horse for long amounts of time teaches them to stand. It's done alot by trainers, Sometimes they'll tie horses for half hour to an hour at a time... It seems cruel and I'm sure the horse thinks it is cruel, but it really works....


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

I have one of those.. those things. Omg I don't remember what it's called.. TIE RING. **** It's a tie ring attached to a post and I'll stick my horse on there sometimes to let him chillax for awhile to teach him some patience or just let him digest things. What I like about it is if the horse pulls back hard enough (say it spooked or something) the rope can slide through. If a horse did that tied to a tree, the rope wouldn't loosen and I know a lot of horses tend to sort of panic when they realize they're trapped and they'll struggle more and could get hurt. The tie ring lets the rope slide some and the horses realize they aren't trapped and calm down quicker. Then you just go tighten it again.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

It isnt a bad traing method provided the horses isnt out in direct hot sun with no shade or water or open to harsh weather and such things.

As horses naturaly will stand around in a paddock for a couple hours resting, tieing them up for a short period of time wont do them harm. Provided some one can see it, incase he freaks out at somthing...but yea.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

well theres water right next to him and the weather has been less than sunny and kinda cool.good to know this is a 'normal' thing.


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

I wouldn't be alarmed unless he looks sick, exhausted or dehydrated. As long as he's got water and he's in the shade he's probably just taking a nap.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Very common thing...we call it "the thinking tree..." . I will sometimes tie all of mine up to different trees when they become too dependent on each other. Sorry, but it works.... a horse needs to know it can be alone and survive, which is totally against their instinct. It's a learned behavior...


----------



## Hrt4Dressage (May 24, 2008)

Also sometimes used by the "oldschool" cowboys as a means of breaking a horse of a bad habit... Lets say you have a horse that rears, or is disobedient in some way, the idea is to tie them to a tree for a day (sometimes longer) until they realize life wasn't so bad before and cut the bad behavior. I've heard it is incredibly efficient in correcting problems, however I am not necessarily a supporter of the tactic.

For those that tie to teach their horse patience... do you worry the horse will get tangled/step on the rope? I know somoene mentioned the tie ring, and I own one (my horse has an issue tieing directly to something, such as the trailer) but don't you still worry that the horse can become tangled? Or are they being tied high enough that it's not a worry??


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

We do this with young horses who can't stand or have no manners. As long as you keep an eye on them and be sure they have water and such, they should be fine. I've done this with my horse to teach him to stand still while tied. Around here, it's a pretty common training method considering it isn't hurting the horse.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Its a pretty common method actually...another favorite of mine with a horse that wont stand still and is a "pawer", stand them by/between two trees, so they have to battle the branches instead and it gets their minds off of their first mission.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hrt4Dressage said:


> For those that tie to teach their horse patience... do you worry the horse will get tangled/step on the rope? I know somoene mentioned the tie ring, and I own one (my horse has an issue tieing directly to something, such as the trailer) but don't you still worry that the horse can become tangled? Or are they being tied high enough that it's not a worry??


If you do it properly - your horse is not in danger.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

when we clean stalls the horses tie up to trees... this teaches them patience. this is a normal thing to do and see...its an older method but heck it works. you use a lead rope that is tied up above their heads so they can't become tangled..the most they can do is circle around the tree till the rope stops then and they will usually go back the other way. they become board and just stand...the object


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Ive used trees.... they arent going to pull those out of the ground!!!! The one problem I ran into is that they will get bored and chew the bark.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I wouldn't do it with a tree that I liked. (because of the bark stripping) but it does work and it does teach patience.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We found some plans for this "patience pole" or "tree of knowledge" that is a pipe post with a tie line on the top that is on a bearing so it will swivel around with the horse. My husband wants to build one this winter. I have always used trees with rope run through an old tire inner tube. It is very hard on the trees though.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm with Ahearn (Good to see you again!) We also call it the thinking tree...they learn alot of things from that dear tree!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> We found some plans for this "patience pole" or "tree of knowledge" that is a pipe post with a tie line on the top that is on a bearing so it will swivel around with the horse.


 I like that!


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

If done using correct methods this can be a great training tool. Chewing bark, eating leaves, nuts, etc can be dangerous or even fatal to a horse. Just be sure that the tree you are using is not poinsonous in any way.
Here is a link to check out what trees and plants are not for our four legged friends.

Equine Health


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

O...M....GOSH!!! I have at least 4 types of poisonous trees on property and as many if not more poisonous types of plants that grow here too!!!!

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I'm going to have to print out the pictures and see what I can do about removing what I have..........I really thought I had gotten most of the bad stuff out!!! I WAS SO WRONG!

Thank You for posting that website!!!! We should maybe start a new thread with that site!!!! It's VERY informative!!!!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Im not so worried now....and he is tied head high so I dont think he'll get tangled.I'll have to look for him again today, hopefully he's not there cuz its pouring rain although he had a blanket on.These folks have other critters and seem to do a good job caring for them.
Me being new at horses again just couldnt figure out the reasoning behind it but you all answered that question.Thanks


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

we just asrayed "stopchew" on the trees just in case. and never had chewed up trees


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Happy to say he wasnt tied out in the rain ,but chillin' in his lil shed.

Qtrhorse thanks for the link:shock:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> I like that!


Here are the plans. Pretty simple really

http://www.downunderhorsemanship.com/patiencepole.pdf


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That pole is fantastic!!! Thanks for sharing Vida!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Being tied is something all horses should learn. 
But I rathereither use a collar around his neck (made for horses) or a thin string between the halter and rope; if he panicks and rears, the preassure from the halter can damage a nerve-center in the poll if the halter or rope desn't break. Also never tie in a rope halter by the same reason.
If your horse has to learn that it shouldn't pull to get free (if it has noticed that the safety string breaks , use the collar. It's not over the nerve center.
First times tying up, its better to have a long rope through a ring, you holding the other end untill the horse noticed that it's stuck, but that it's not dangerous. Give some rope if it gets too stressed.

But.. letting it stay tied for a while is good, if I hck out and brig a picnick, I want to be able to tie my horse to the tree while I eat


----------

